# Aquascaping Competition



## Tropica North America (Jun 19, 2016)

Tropica Aquarium Plants is in the midst of putting together information of an aquascaping competition that will be upcoming in the spring. This is where you will be able to put your underwater gardening skills to the test and it will culminate with the live 'scaping finals. Details should be finalized by the end of January, but I just wanted to put this out there now so you can start sharpening your scissors and cleaning your tweezers. 

We know that there will be swag up for grabs, but most importantly will the bragging rights as the Tropica aquascaper king or queen.


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Will this be staged at a local venue or will this be an online thing? 

I am SO psyched!


----------



## Tropica North America (Jun 19, 2016)

All details haven't been finalized, but there will be an initial judging period based on photo submission to decide who the finalists are for the live 'scaping finals. The finals will be held locally in the Vancouver area, but as of yet that has not been determined.


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

Sounds fun! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tropica North America (Jun 19, 2016)

aprilsaquarium said:


> Sounds fun!


You'll get a sneak peek of how it will work when we get closer to announcing all the details.


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

Sounds super fun and looking forward to seeing people scape in person!


----------



## Tropica North America (Jun 19, 2016)

We are getting closer. The venue for the live portion of the competition is almost set. It looks like Fluval will be on board with us and supplying the tanks for the finals...that the finalists will get to keep! There will be other swag and possibly some cash!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, that's pretty sweet!


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

Everybody sign up and make it a success! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olive (Jan 28, 2016)

Tropica North America said:


> Tropica Aquarium Plants is in the midst of putting together information of an aquascaping competition that will be upcoming in the spring. This is where you will be able to put your underwater gardening skills to the test and it will culminate with the live 'scaping finals. Details should be finalized by the end of January, but I just wanted to put this out there now so you can start sharpening your scissors and cleaning your tweezers.
> 
> We know that there will be swag up for grabs, but most importantly will the bragging rights as the Tropica aquascaper king or queen.


Is there an update on the competition?


----------



## Tropica North America (Jun 19, 2016)

Olive said:


> Is there an update on the competition?


It's interesting you posted that. I was going to post an update today. So here it is...

The entire competition will be pushed back later this year with the live finals to be on October 22. This was mostly due to the original venue had liability concerns over water. They asked if I could run the event without water, but that kind of defeats the purpose of aquariums. So, we have secured a new venue, and the plans seem to be expanding a bit to make it a much better event. Having it later in the year will also simply allow those who would like to compete more time.

The final piece of our puzzle is that we are working hard to secure one of our associated aquascapers to come to Vancouver to offer seminars. So, save the date.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Sounds like a fun time filled with lots of great tips as well I'm sure. Will water chemistry in planted tanks be covered as well? Maybe someone who's really up on this could do a little seminar on all the important things to test water for. Look forward to being there October 22.


----------



## Tropica North America (Jun 19, 2016)

The Guy said:


> Sounds like a fun time filled with lots of great tips as well I'm sure. Will water chemistry in planted tanks be covered as well? Maybe someone who's really up on this could do a little seminar on all the important things to test water for. Look forward to being there October 22.


The aquascaper, whoever it may be, will be flown in so we will hold them hostage so you can ask questions, even if they are specifically covered by a seminar.


----------



## Tanku87 (Dec 1, 2016)

how does one apply?


----------



## Olive (Jan 28, 2016)

Tropica North America said:


> It's interesting you posted that. I was going to post an update today. So here it is...
> 
> The entire competition will be pushed back later this year with the live finals to be on October 22. This was mostly due to the original venue had liability concerns over water. They asked if I could run the event without water, but that kind of defeats the purpose of aquariums. So, we have secured a new venue, and the plans seem to be expanding a bit to make it a much better event. Having it later in the year will also simply allow those who would like to compete more time.
> 
> The final piece of our puzzle is that we are working hard to secure one of our associated aquascapers to come to Vancouver to offer seminars. So, save the date.


"Will there be water?":lol:


----------

